
Show HN: xiringuito & xaval – vicious SSH VPN tools - ivanilves
https://github.com/ivanilves/xiringuito/releases/tag/v0.2.0
======
ivanilves
The project has changed radically after it got a "xaval" connection manager.
Before it was accepted more like a parody on sshuttle ;)

Now you can use it not only because you hate python, but also if you like
simple and straightforward CLI tools that save your time.

Any feedback is welcome - we start to work on OS-specific releases and rewrite
with a better language than bash, but any suggestions apart are also welcome.

Thanks for your time!!!

